# GM major guard exteneded warr



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So since i am keeping this car i was price shopping and got a price for a zero deductible extended warr that would cover the car to 98k miles price was 1250.00


what do you all think normally i wouldnt get one but considering how complex this motor/transmission is i am thinking twice


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So since i am keeping this car i was price shopping and got a price for a zero deductible extended warr that would cover the car to 98k miles price was 1250.00
> 
> 
> what do you all think normally i wouldnt get one but considering how complex this motor/transmission is i am thinking twice


If I could have wrapped that price into my payments, yes. Personally I didn't want to cut a check for that much. But I would do it personally. I've had a few minor things that have popped up that I would have liked to be under b2b


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

this is after the fact i would be paying this in one shot (not that i want to )


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> this is after the fact i would be paying this in one shot (not that i want to )


I would say that it's a good price and if you want to go for it. I would have if I wasn't in one shot. But ultimately it's that deciding factor


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If it actually is a Major Guard, that is cost.....a simple A/C compressor claim puts you at even money.....hurry.

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yup thats the "sale " price i was given i know its not a "bad" price but i know how i always felt about warrantys considering i do all my repairs but this car is very high tech shoot even my scanner is like yea right you wish


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To give perspective.....I'm a semi-retired mechanic that buys extended warranties.

The parts have gotten so expensive it negates my free labor.

Rob


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Any extended warranty is a waste of money. No company would offer something like that if they were not expecting to make money off the deal. It's just like insurance on a car. The business is there to make a profit but people buy it becauset there you have a lot more to lose and most states require it. You're better off putting the 1250 aside.. Odds are you won't spend it on a car nowadays with under 100k miles. If it turns out you have $2000 worth of fixes within the 98k miles, the money you set aside is a long way towards covering you. If you have $2000 worth of fixes within 98k miles, it's probably time to ask GM wth is up and see if they will cover something.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought an extended warranty. In my previous car in worked out for me. It is peace of mind for me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Any extended warranty is a waste of money. No company would offer something like that if they were not expecting to make money off the deal. It's just like insurance on a car. The business is there to make a profit but people buy it becauset there you have a lot more to lose and most states require it. You're better off putting the 1250 aside.. Odds are you won't spend it on a car nowadays with under 100k miles. If it turns out you have $2000 worth of fixes within the 98k miles, the money you set aside is a long way towards covering you. If you have $2000 worth of fixes within 98k miles, it's probably time to ask GM wth is up and see if they will cover something.


Amen, extended warranties are for suckers. If people would just save money responsibly, they would not only have their own insurance policy, they would have a pot of money if they don't need to make a claim!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Also another reason is. There is very limited parts availability for this car to


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Based on my experience with the car, the warranty is not necessary. I am closing in on 112K miles. The only out of pocket expense I had was for wheel bearings at 60K. That was like $700 I think. I would set the money aside. That being said, it is always a gamble to get/not get a warranty. If the peace of mind is worth the money, then get it. Just read the fine print. You don't want to spend $1200 to find that wheel bearings are not covered, for example. Also there is the thing with the deductible (if it has one).


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea im amost at 30k now other then the emissions equipment thats special on this car i can do most of the work like the wheel bearings


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> So since i am keeping this car i was price shopping and got a price for a zero deductible extended warr that would cover the car to 98k miles price was 1250.00
> 
> 
> what do you all think normally i wouldnt get one but considering how complex this motor/transmission is i am thinking twice


 While I would consider this item, you have 3 years-36,000 miles to consider it and the "Major Guard" (an Ally product) is no longer the extended contract G.M. supports as they now sell their own line of protection products


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> While I would consider this item, you have 3 years-36,000 miles to consider it and the "Major Guard" (an Ally product) is no longer the extended contract G.M. supports as they now sell their own line of protection products


^^ this. Found out the hard way when I purchased a GMPP extended warranty for my TBSS. Worst experience of my life dealing with GMPP and took 2 years to resolve my issue (my motor spun a bearing and I was ordered a new one). I'm really contemplating of I want an extended warranty for my Cruze. But under $1300 is cheap. My 3 yr/36k mile zero deductible warranty was $1800 for my SS.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Isn't the engine and transmission covered under the 5 year 100,000 mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

NHRA said:


> Isn't the engine and transmission covered under the 5 year 100,000 mile powertrain warranty.


The answer is "sort of". They are very specific as to what is covered and it's not as extensive as you may think.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Mine was outside the 5yr/100k Mile warranty. I had 33k Miles on my SS but it was the 5th yr that I owned and it was after my production date,so that warranty didn't cover it. I had to use my GMPP.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I also think that all the emission related components are under a longer than 36K miles warranty, more like in years.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes they are. 8yr/80k miles... just had my converters replaced on my SS since they were clogged..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All it takes is one hard to reach rubber hoses to leak and that warranty just paid for itself. The labor just to get to one of these hoses can run $1,000.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You know what....buying lottery tickets is a bigger suckers game,

I've owned THREE cars including this one where an extended warranty was an option from the dealer. The first two paid for themselves in each of them. 

I also do everything I can on my own...out of warranty vehicles...but I've found, they never seem to break down when the weather is nice and you have lots of free time. And as I've gotten older....I've learned of the concept of money well spent for peace of mind.

I don't buy extended warranties on consumer goods...if they break I go buy a new one...none cost as much as a car.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought the 72 month 100,000 mile warenty zero deductible bumper to bumper for 2,100.00. It might have been a scam but it gives me peice of mind making the car more enjoyable. Ill prolly look back and say why did I waste 2k. But if something bad happened it could leave in in real finacial trouble that could lead to hurting my credit.


----------

